
Debian 9: 9.1 released - esaym
https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170722
======
git-pull
Trying debian? Require non-free or proprietary drivers? Want Wifi to be there
on install? Grab the non-free release from
[https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-
free/](https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/)

Using or considering Gnome 3? The "Pixel Saver" extension may be for you
([https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/723/pixel-
saver/](https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/723/pixel-saver/)). It merges
the title bar of the window with the top menu. Save screen real estate on low
resolution notebooks.

~~~
ygaf
>Require non-free or proprietary drivers?

You bet I do, and thanks. I might start using that version instead of official
debian + arcane ritual of copying stuff to lib/firmware during installation.

------
scrollaway
Does anyone know if Python 3.6 going to be in Stretch at some point?

Not having it is so annoying since Stretch is basically there for the next few
years and 3.6 is a very important Python release.

I've even been considering switching all my company's servers back to Ubuntu
just for that...

~~~
jwilk
> 3.6 is a very important Python release.

Out of interest, why is it _very important_?

~~~
Walkman
Because it's the fastest, low-memory, full of features Python release yet. As
Raymond Hettinger would say "Python 3.6 is the best Python version."

------
coffeeaddicted
Nothing about Wacom tablet driver fix _snief_. That currently freezes the
system and prevents me from updating :-(

Also I really don't like that the live-cd's change my system-clock. I nearly
missed closing of shops today because I didn't expect my system time being
suddenly wrong. Why do that? It didn't even check any time-server, but simply
set my computer clock 2 hours back without any warning!

~~~
2ion
Assuming you're dualbooting Linux and a Windows version: Linux keeps the RTC
in UTC by default while Windows expects localtime and can't handle the
conversion from UTC transparently if required. Configure Linux to use
localtime as well to avoid surprise as that's easier than the other way round.

~~~
jedimastert
How would you go about doing that? I get the feeling that it's just one change
in an obscure config file

~~~
mavhc
Better to set everything to use UTC

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/time#UTC_in_Windows](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/time#UTC_in_Windows)

------
poiuz
Is the anki package still broken?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Looks that way. Rather, it's missing from the stretch distribution altogether
because of the bugs filed against it [1].

[1]
[https://qa.debian.org/excuses.php?package=anki](https://qa.debian.org/excuses.php?package=anki)

